# Rica olunur



## Rallino

Merhaba herkese!

Bugün resmî bir yazmam gerekti ve herkesin kullandığı bir yapı olan "… en yakın zamanda tarafımıza bildirmeniz *rica olunur*" şeklinde bitirdim yazımı.
Ama sonra aklıma takıldı: Bu doğru bir kullanım mı, yoksa zamanla herkesin kabul ettiği bir _galat-ı meşhur_ mu?

"Rica olunmak" ne demek? Bir şey kendi kendine rica *olunabilir* mi? Ya da geçmiş zaman yapabilir miyiz: _onlara söylememiz rica *olundu* _? Daha doğrusu _olmak_ fiilini edilgen/dönüşlü olarak (yani _olunmak_ formunda) kullandığımız başka bir içerik düşünebiliyor musunuz?

Benim fikrime göre, böyle yazıları _rica *edilir* _ya da _rica *ederiz* _ya da _rica *etmekteyiz* _diye bitirmek daha doğru geliyor. Siz ne düşünüyorsunuz?

Şimdiden teşekkür ederim!


----------



## Black4blue

Ben de aynı şeyi düşünüyorum. *Olunmak* diye bir kullanım kulağıma hiç doğru gelmiyor. Bunu da genelde böyle evrak işlerinde veya dini yazılarda, yani Arapçanın etkisinin bol olduğu yerlerde görüyoruz.
Benim aklıma iki kullanım geliyor: _rica olunmak, kabul olunmak._


----------



## shafaq

Black4blue said:


> Ben de aynı şeyi düşünüyorum. *Olunmak* diye bir kullanım kulağıma hiç doğru gelmiyor. Bunu da genelde böyle evrak işlerinde veya *dini **yazılarda*, yani Arapçanın etkisinin bol olduğu yerlerde görüyoruz.
> Benim aklıma iki kullanım geliyor: _rica olunmak, kabul olunmak._



Görünmek, bilinmek; ölünmek, bulunmak, bölünmek ... doğru iken; "olunmak"ın neresi doğru değil ki...? Sanıyorum tek rahatsız edici yanı burası; bu konudaki hoşnutsuzluğun dışında; sorun yaratan hiçbir yanı yok bence...


----------



## shafaq

Rallino said:


> Merhaba herkese!
> 
> 
> 
> "Rica olunmak" ne demek? Bir şey kendi kendine rica *olunabilir* mi?


Rica; ummak, umut, ümit (etmek), beklenti, bekleme demektir. "Rica olunur" tabiri bence de hatalıdır. Doğrusu "rica edilir" olmalıdır. 



Rallino said:


> Benim fikrime göre, böyle yazıları _ _ _rica *ederiz* _ya da _rica *etmekteyiz* _diye bitirmek daha doğru geliyor. Siz ne düşünüyorsunuz?
> 
> Şimdiden teşekkür ederim!



Her ortamın kendine has bir jargonu vardır. Resmi jargonda; bu tür öznesi bilinmeyen (faili meçhul) ifadeler; muhatabınızın; kendisine kabaca emir verildiği hissine kapılmasını önlemek için bolca kullanılır. Bu pek çok dil için geçerlidir.


----------



## murattug

Genelde bir otorite tarafında gerçekleştirilen, muhatabı net bilinmeyen, çok sayıda insana hitap eden, bir nevi ortaya söylenmiş rical etmelerde "rica olunur" şekli yaygın kullanılıyor
Mesela
Konser esnasında bir anons " ... beş yaşlarında bir kız çocuğu bulunmuştur, velisinin kabine gelmesi rica olunur"
Mola yerlerinde " x istikametinden y istikametine giden z turizmin sayın yolcuları, otobüsünüz hareket etmek üzeredir; yerlerinizi almanız önemle rica olunur."
Otellerde "Otel odalarındaki havluların plaja götürülmemesi rica olunur"
hatta 
"Otel odalarındaki havluların plaja götürülmemesi ..." şekline bile rastlamışızdır.

Sanırım olaya aşırı derecede resmiyet katmış olunuyor. en azında bir biri bana rica etmek yerine rica olunur dese ben öyle hissederdim.


----------



## TekYelken

Galiba sözkonusu isteğin bir emir yada yasaklama değil de rica mahiyetinde *olduğu *belirtilmek isteniyor. Eski filmlerde, özellikle babacan kabadayı temalı olanlarda şöyle bir diyaloğa rastlamak mümkündür:

...

--Emriniz olur efendim.

--Estağfurullah, ricamız olur. 

​


----------



## Black4blue

shafaq said:


> Görünmek, bilinmek; ölünmek, bulunmak, bölünmek ... doğru iken; "olunmak"ın neresi doğru değil ki...? Sanıyorum tek rahatsız edici yanı burası; bu konudaki hoşnutsuzluğun dışında; sorun yaratan hiçbir yanı yok bence...



Karşılıklı konuşmaya girmek veya konu dışına çıkmak istemiyorum, muhtemelen mesajım da silinecektir, ama yanlış anlaşılmayı düzeltmek isterim. Böyle bir çıkarımı nasıl yaptınız merak ediyorum. Ben o kelimeyi gördüğüm yerleri söyledim, çünkü günlük hayatta sık kullandığım bir kelime değil.


----------



## shafaq

Black4blue said:


> Ben de aynı şeyi düşünüyorum. *Olunmak* diye bir kullanım kulağıma hiç doğru gelmiyor. Bunu da genelde böyle evrak işlerinde veya dini yazılarda, yani Arapçanın etkisinin bol olduğu yerlerde görüyoruz.
> Benim aklıma iki kullanım geliyor: _rica olunmak, kabul olunmak._





Black4blue said:


> Karşılıklı konuşmaya girmek veya konu dışına çıkmak istemiyorum, muhtemelen mesajım da silinecektir, ama yanlış anlaşılmayı düzeltmek isterim. Böyle bir çıkarımı nasıl yaptınız merak ediyorum. Ben o kelimeyi gördüğüm yerleri söyledim, çünkü günlük hayatta sık kullandığım bir kelime değil.



Yanlış düşündüysem özür dilerim. "Olunmak"ı doğru bulmayışınıza tek sebep olarak; "dini konular gibi Arapça'nın etkisinin bol olduğu yerlerde görülüyor olması"nı yazmanızdan böyle bir çıkarımda bulundum; çünki daha önce bu forumda; Türkiye'de yaşayan insanların büyük çoğunluğunun mensup olduğu dini hatırlattığı için; Arapça kökenli kelime ve ifadelere karşı nasıl bir önyargı, inkar ve hatta aşağılamayla yaklaşıldığını bolca gözlemlemişliğim var.

Birazcık düşünürseniz; "olmak"-"olunmak" Arapçayla hiçbir ilişkisi olmayan Türkçe bir kelimedir. Din ile de hiçbir özel bağlantısı yoktur. Dini bir terim de değildir. Verdiğim örneklerden de görülebileceği gibi Türkçe dilbilgisi kurallarına da tamamen uyumlu ve yerinde kullanıldığında son derece doğru bir sözdür. 

Mastar + "Olunmak" şeklindeki kullanım hemen her zaman yanlış olurken; doğru kullanım şekli "hal/durum/oluş/sıfat + olunmak" şeklindedir. 
Elde olunmak=ele geçmek, elde edilmek
 "Bu kadar mı meraklı/kızgın/alıgan olunur..."
makbul olunmak=kabul edilmek, makbule geçmek.


----------

